# Slightly Embarassing, thought I'd share it



## YYCmedic (Jan 27, 2007)

5 minutes before the end of our 48 the tones go off (typical, even to be expected) Well my partner had already changed into his street clothing when the tones went off, it was really funny watching him tear through the house trying to do the running change routine. When he finally made it to the truck I made fun of him for being such an idiot and having to do that. Anyway, we pulled out of the garage and I radioed dispatch "Dispatch, Medic 224 ready to start Km's"... no response... again " Dispatch, Medic 224 ready to start Km's"... no response... so finally " GODDA:censored:IT DISPATCH! MEDIC 224 READY TO START ROLLING THE F:censored:ING  KM'S!!!!" ... no response!... my partner who had been silently laughing to himself then pointed out that I was speaking over the PA and not the radio... "F:censored:K" it wouldnt have been so bad if our house wasnt right beside an elemantary school, while the kids were on recess.... oooops!:blush:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 27, 2007)

BLESS YOUR HEART!!  So did you get a time out for potty mouth?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YYCmedic (Jan 27, 2007)

NO! haha my chief just laughed his *** off at me. haha, I went and appologized to the school afterward and they said that compared to some of the things that kids say around the school that was nothing! lucky for me!


----------



## AndiBugg (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL thats some funny stuff. Its good your cheif and the school principal had a sense of humor.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2007)

That's great 

During my first shift I went to pick up the PA so I could yell "MOVE TO THE RIGHT" as we approached traffic.  I accidentally picked up the dispatch radio.


----------



## EMSPlace (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha, good thing they have a good sense of humer, or that would have been bad.


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 31, 2007)

I think its funny how you did that TJ,I would of been sooo embarrassed if I had done that too.


----------



## disassociative (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol, I covered my eyes and held my breath in the middle of reading this; because I thought you were abt to say, "then dispatch responded!", lol. I'm glad it was just the PA. Btw, embarassing moments happen to us all; EMS just wouldn't be that bearable if they didn't. I'm glad you didn't get in trouble,  .


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL!  At my station, we always try to get the newbies to mark back in station using the PA.


----------



## YYCmedic (Feb 2, 2007)

haha thanks for your replies everyone. That was definatley embarassing, thankfully both sides had a sense of humor about the situation


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 2, 2007)

Well,in this field of work you have to have a sense of humor,it helps relieve the stress of the job and especially if you had a bad call.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 2, 2007)

You make us laugh that was your job this week!


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 2, 2007)

MMiz said:


> That's great
> 
> During my first shift I went to pick up the PA so I could yell "MOVE TO THE RIGHT" as we approached traffic.  I accidentally picked up the dispatch radio.



I had a partner ALMOST do that a few weeks ago. Fortunately I am an awful back seat driver, and I saw him grab the wrong mic. Before he had a chance to key up I went "NOOOo!" and grabbed it away from him and handed him the correct mic.

We try to NOT annoy the friendly dispatchers.. especially because I occasionally work with a couple of them at the other service.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 7, 2007)

Annoying the dispatchers is one thing you never ever ever want to do,trust me.


----------

